# Junkyard Dogs



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Sleepy boy*








*Kickin back and relaxing*







*
Corona time
*
















*This pic cracks me up. He looks like he is getting a suntan*
































*Baby Kangaroo*








*The Scream*
















*Bobo's favorite chair*












*Brayden loves playing with his White Dog. I have 2 really sweet boys!!:roll::roll:*








































*No, he doesn't sleep ALLLLLL the time*









*Love hims precious face*








*He looks mad at me*





*Kangol's so gentle with Brayden. He's such a good baby dogs*

















*I woke him up he is not too happy with me*

*
I found these pics on my synced hard drive. They are of my Koby and my Sophie (RIP) before Kangol was born.*:doggy::doggy:up:









*Sophie was such a pretty girl*








*Purple dog*








*My first Ms. Harvey 2-Face*
















*Koby as a young man*








*They played tug-o-war with this stick, well this log, forever *








*Ready to ride*








*Sophie, Koby, and Kayla*








*Koby (L), Kayla (M), and Sophie (R) *


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

There are my babies!! *huggles* I love you ALL!!!!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice picts! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> There are my babies!! *huggles* I love you ALL!!!!


:woof::woof::woof: Thank you Nisse!!! We love you too!!! Those videos crack me up of Brayden playing with Kangol. How's school??



Pancake said:


> Nice picts! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> :woof::woof::woof: Thank you Nisse!!! We love you too!!! Those videos crack me up of Brayden playing with Kangol. How's school??


LOL yeah, he looked so cute in that shirt! *points at Bray Bray*! :rofl:
Its hectic, and i don't think it'll calm down til 2 weeks from now but i'm making it  Trying to decide if i want to go to Chicago when i go to collage. I also had my eye on Full Sail University, and a collage in LA.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lauren, I see Kangol is still the White Wonder but because my computer well...sucks, I couldn't see Koby, Sophie, etc. I'll bet they were all gorgeous!! Hope you and the clan are doing fine Bobo Fett, I'm still trying to figure that one out?!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Lauren, I see Kangol is still the White Wonder but because my computer well...sucks, I couldn't see Koby, Sophie, etc. I'll bet they were all gorgeous!! Hope you and the clan are doing fine Bobo Fett, I'm still trying to figure that one out?!!!


*He has about 10 different names. Bobo Fett is a Star Wars character... so I am told... lol... I've never watched Star Wars all the way through but I guess I subconsciously heard the name when my brothers would watch it. He is Bobo Fett Jr. and his dad his Bobo Fett Sr. I don't know I think it fits him :roll:*


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, you are correct, he was a Star Wars villain!!! I was just wondering how a "dog of the world" like Kangol was named after him LOL!!! Man, those were some awesome movies back in the day. OK, now I'm really showing my age I do like the 10 names for a dog thing though, it keeps it fresh


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Kangol is so handsome! He looks like such a ham! I love the pics of him all sprawled out. The Dogos do that all the time! We also have multiple names for each dog. Some of them are so funny! Lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He's such a cool dog. I wuff him! Nice to see your other ones, too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All great looking dogs!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are some great pics. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty doggies


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You have way to much fun with pics on your computer!:rofl:lol.

They are some cute pics though.All the dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't get enough of your pictures.
All of your babies are absolutely beautiful.

Molly says Hi Kangol


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome pics! They are cuties. The water pics are really good!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiGirl said:


> Kangol is so handsome! He looks like such a ham! I love the pics of him all sprawled out. The Dogos do that all the time! We also have multiple names for each dog. Some of them are so funny! Lol


Thank you!! He is definitely photogenic!



HappyPuppy said:


> He's such a cool dog. I wuff him! Nice to see your other ones, too.


Yeah, he is alright for a white dog I guess 
Thank you!



american_pit13 said:


> All great looking dogs!


Thank, Holly!



wild_deuce03 said:


> Those are some great pics. Thanks for posting them!


Thank you!!



PrairieMoonPits said:


> Pretty doggies


Thank you! :roll::roll:



dixieland said:


> You have way to much fun with pics on your computer!:rofl:lol.
> 
> They are some cute pics though.All the dogs are gorgeous!


Thank you Sergeant Dixie! Man I have to add stuff here and there. I mean hes always sitting in the same freaking position... I have to make the pics look different somehow. lol Yeah, I do have a lot of fun with photoshop though. :rofl::rofl:



brandileigh080 said:


> I can't get enough of your pictures.
> All of your babies are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Molly says Hi Kangol


Kangol says, "Hey Molly! Glad you're back! Missed you!"
Thanks for your comments, Brandileigh!


GTR said:


> Awesome pics! They are cuties. The water pics are really good!


Thank you!!:woof::woof:


----------

